# Carrying Downtown



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I am just curious, how many of you guys and gals live in a high populated city in which you normally carry while your on the town at night. I normally go for night time walks in Downtown Raleigh with my girlfriend at a section of downtown called City Market, which includes; Resturants, bars, and an occassional live band playing. However, if we go eat, I lock my handgun in my vehicle because our normal eatting spot serves alcohol. I know it kinda defeats the purpose if you don't carry in a area where crime is very possible. But, before I had my carry permit I use to walk all over downtown without even being paranoid. I guess it's all about how you carry yourself. I guess the BG'S can sense a weak person or one who is a prime target. That must be the reason I was never a victim. Knock on wood. I sure wish I had a dollar for every homeless person that asked me for some spare change, I could buy that new Kimber 1911 :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carry a gun pretty much everywhere I go in my town. But, when I go to HOuston, I usually carry an extra hi cap mag w/ me too. A lot more crime in Houston compared to here.

Yes, I tend to be more alert when carrying a gun too - but you have to be.

I don't go to bars, though, so I don't have to worry about that.

I would not advise doing that. I have seen bars raided because of underage drinkers or some other violation, and then pretty much everyone in that place gets checked out before they are allowed to leave. Ya never know what might happen.

I've read a few police reports where that has occurred.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I carry everywhere.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I carry everywhere thats legal.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I carry............


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> I carry everywhere.


+1 We don't have the 'no carry where alcohol is served' rule in Indiana.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I carry Concealed.

AFS


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If it is legal, and it is in most places in Texas, I'm packing. That includes church. The only place I regularly go that has the LEGAL no firearms allowed sign is the Fort Worth Zoo. I was told you couldn’t carry there because they don't want anyone shooting an animal if it happens to escape like that gorilla did in the Dallas zoo. I guess the life of an ape is worth more than my families or mine. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't carry yet, but my dad does everywhere. Heck he will even carry in a town populated by only 5 people.  Why on earth would you take the time to get a CCW permit and then not use it.  :-D


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

> I don't carry yet, but my dad does everywhere. Heck he will even carry in a town populated by only 5 people. Why on earth would you take the time to get a CCW permit and then not use it.


Well, if I plan on going to a sports bar to watch a hockey game and drink a few with my buddies, I won't carry. That's illegal in NC.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Here in MN, it's legal to carry & drink. HOWEVER, .04BAC is the limit. For a guy my size, and I ain't no runt, that makes it two, MAYBE three drinks.


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Carry just about everywhere.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Never leave home without one.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> If it is legal, and it is in most places in Texas, I'm packing. That includes church. The only place I regularly go that has the LEGAL no firearms allowed sign is the Fort Worth Zoo. I was told you couldn't carry there because they don't want anyone shooting an animal if it happens to escape like that gorilla did in the Dallas zoo. I guess the life of an ape is worth more than my families or mine. :roll:


Well I know where I WON'T be going during vacation this year. I find myself more and more refusing to do business with places that "legally" forbid me to "legally" carry concealed. I just find something similar and give them my money. I will honor that 30.06 sign but always argue the point with the manager.

JMHO


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

If I leave the house I carry at least one of mine.... if not 2 or 3!!!

Here is Detroit, MI..... Its known as 2 Gun Town!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

blackice said:


> If I leave the house I carry atleast one of mine.... if not 2 or 3!!!
> 
> Here is Detroit, MI..... Its known as 2 Gun Town!!!!


U ain't packin'unless U have 3 MK23's on you man


----------

